# I had RAI today- 18m baby no contact for 2 weeks? :(



## mjv3204 (Apr 1, 2010)

I am so please I found this site. I was diagnosed with graves disease in January 2010. I received the RAI today about 2pm. I have 18m old baby boy and I'm so depressed because I am a stay-at-home mom and I can't imagine isolating myself away from him for 2 weeks. Of course I would never jeporized his health, so if 2 weeks is the minnimun than 2 weeks it is...

My 18 year old daughter is caring for him and I am in the spare room...which is fine! I just miss him!

My question-Do I have to have no contact for 2 full weeks? :sad0049:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mjv3204 said:


> I am so please I found this site. I was diagnosed with graves disease in January 2010. I received the RAI today about 2pm. I have 18m old baby boy and I'm so depressed because I am a stay-at-home mom and I can't imagine isolating myself away from him for 2 weeks. Of course I would never jeporized his health, so if 2 weeks is the minnimun than 2 weeks it is...
> 
> My 18 year old daughter is caring for him and I am in the spare room...which is fine! I just miss him!
> 
> My question-Do I have to have no contact for 2 full weeks? :sad0049:


I am so so sorry!! It's true; you must stay away. Do not touch or hug or share utensils and commodes. Double flush all commodes.

Call your doctor if you are ever in doubt about anything. Hope you feel better and soon.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

You poor thing!! I can't imagine how hard that must be for you. ((hugs)) Yes, to be on the safe side since he is so young, I do recommend staying away for the full time. It probably is more time than absolutely necessary, but I'd hate for something to happen. I hope this treatment helps you!! Let us know how it all goes!!


----------



## mjv3204 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! Well 2 weeks it is!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mjv3204 said:


> Thanks for the advice! Well 2 weeks it is!


It will be over before you know it!! How are you feeling and when does doc want you in for labs?


----------



## mjv3204 (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm feeling ok! Still taking the propanonal (spelling?) for my heart, but other than that I'm good. It's hard to hear the fam carryon without me but time will fly...i hope!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mjv3204 said:


> I'm feeling ok! Still taking the propanonal (spelling?) for my heart, but other than that I'm good. It's hard to hear the fam carryon without me but time will fly...i hope!


It will fly and I am glad to hear you are feeling pretty good. You will see the doctor when?


----------



## AlexB (Apr 2, 2010)

That actually reminds me of my mother. She got the RAI done the same day that I took my first steps. She was so mad that she couldn't give me a hug. Hang in there.


----------



## mjv3204 (Apr 1, 2010)

I see my doctor in 2weeks. I sure hope the worst is over!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Remember that stuff concentrates in the neck and the rest is peed out. You want to be particularly careful of "neck to neck" contact, like during a good hug. You can accidentally "zap" the baby's thyroid with the radiation that's radiating from your neck. Certainly listen to those docs.

Your baby will be happy to give up these two weeks for a lifetime with a healthy mom.


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

So sorry! I know that has got to be hard. I have a 2 & 4 year old. I will be doing RAI in a few weeks. The crazy thing is my doctor said it was okay for me to be around them that same day. That really freaks me out. I think it has to do with the dosage but I will still stay away from my kids for awhile just to be on the safe side as well. I hope the time goes by quickly for you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stacy80 said:


> So sorry! I know that has got to be hard. I have a 2 & 4 year old. I will be doing RAI in a few weeks. The crazy thing is my doctor said it was okay for me to be around them that same day. That really freaks me out. I think it has to do with the dosage but I will still stay away from my kids for awhile just to be on the safe side as well. I hope the time goes by quickly for you!


Stacy, please check w/ the radiology department about this. I would do it now in case you have to find child care.

Let us know. That does NOT sound right.


----------

